# nerite snail eggs



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

Is it possible for nerite eggs to survive in fresh water? The other day I noticed eggs all over the place and some of them are moving.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It depends what kind of nerite snails they are, there are nerites that breed in FW but most available in the hobby, including zebra nerites, will not breed in fresh water. It is more likely that you are looking at something else like baby bladder snails.


----------

